# Biblical Logic



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 23, 2009)

I got this in an email today. What do you think of it?


Biblical Logic in Theory & Practice:

Biblical Logic In Theory & Practice by Joel McDurmon


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 23, 2009)

_But is the Bible really the place to turn for logic? Is not logic the domain of scholars and philosophers? The British philosopher John Locke long ago answered this common misconception: “God has not been so sparing to men to make them barely two-legged creatures, and left it to Aristotle to make them rational.” In other words, logic existed and people reasoned and used the critical faculties of their minds long before any philosopher came along to teach about it._

Of course. Logic did not come about with Aristotle, but God did use Aristotle to systematize it. (It would be a mistake to go to the _other_ extreme and not appreciate the epoch-making achievement of the Stagirite.)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 24, 2009)

Well our Lord certainly relied on logic:

Matthew 12:24-30:
Argument from analogy (vv. 25-26)
The law of logical or rational inference (v. 26)
Reductio ad absurdum (vv. 25-26)
Argument from analogy (v. 27)
The law of logical or rational inference (vv. 28, 29)
Argument from analogy (v. 29)
The law of contradiction (v. 30)
The law of excluded middle (v. 30)

Throughout His ministry and teachings Jesus consistently used logic to present and advance His claims. 

AMR


----------



## Whitefield (Jul 24, 2009)

One would think that one known as the Logos might have something to do with logic.


----------

